# Large blue cat from hoover



## camaroman (May 17, 2009)

Caught this guy tonight at hoover. Was 18 pounds and 34" long. Was Just shy of fish ohio!!! Got a few more as well in the 7-12lb range. I've never caught a blue cat close to this size in hoover. So excited!!


----------



## 1crazyfishingnutt (May 12, 2016)

nice fish!!! I hope I can get one this weekend.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice one. You should check out Amanda Johnson's catfish tourneys up there. Check out 
Flatheadblues.com. For details some great fish caught up there


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice Cat!


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Amazing how fast they are growing. Really wonder what they will do to the lake in the future? They are eating machines.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Largest ive seen verified pics of was 17 lbs


----------



## camaroman (May 17, 2009)

This one was 34". I was so sure it was a FO when I got it in the boat. I'm very happy to see them getting this big so soon!!


----------



## camaroman (May 17, 2009)

We actually got a flyer for the flathead blues tourney a while back. Definitely going to check that out this year


----------



## Duck391 (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice fish! How big of bait are you throwing to target fish like that?


----------



## toad (Apr 6, 2004)

My bet it's a channel and not a blue, a fine fish ohio channel at that


----------



## camaroman (May 17, 2009)

The big one actually hit a small piece of shad. They were definitely hitting large chunks as well but we were running out of bait. Toad, I believe it is a blue. You should be able to count the rays in the picture.


----------



## camaroman (May 17, 2009)

Here is another pic


----------



## hatfield75 (Jun 6, 2009)

toad said:


> My bet it's a channel and not a blue, a fine fish ohio channel at that


Definitely not a channel. Cmon man!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Very nice fish congrats!


----------



## toad (Apr 6, 2004)

Not trying to piss anyone off believe what you want. The Blues were first Introduced to Hoover Oct. 21.2011. The largest to date that I have heard of is 25" The picture isn't good enough to count the rays, could be 28,29 or 30. Could only be one ray difference between a channel and blue. But the second picture shows the anal fin is rounded not straight. Color has a light greenish tint also, a blue would have a silver look. Again not to upset anyone but that is a very impressive Channel and a fish to be proud of.


----------



## hatfield75 (Jun 6, 2009)

toad said:


> Not trying to piss anyone off believe what you want. The Blues were first Introduced to Hoover Oct. 21.2011. The largest to date that I have heard of is 25" The picture isn't good enough to count the rays, could be 28,29 or 30. Could only be one ray difference between a channel and blue. But the second picture shows the anal fin is rounded not straight. Color has a light greenish tint also, a blue would have a silver look. Again not to upset anyone but that is a very impressive Channel and a fish to be proud of.


See the problem is is I can't tell if you really don't know what species the fish is or if you just trying to troll the board. All I'm going to say is it is a blue cat. I know my species. I was the guy on the other side of the camera.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Definitely 100 percent Blue...


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

^^^^^
i trust this guy!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

first pic shows clearly the straight anal fin, as well as the head shape. its a total giveaway. Id like to say I'm no expert but some might think I am, Ive caught several hundred blues over the years and can without a doubt tell you its a blue. Color can never be used and the anal fin is as easy as way to tell the difference. if your not familiar with there body shape.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

It's a Blue Cat 100%.


----------



## camaroman (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for the backup everyone! Joe and I have caught a ton of blues from hoover and its definitely the largest we have seen!


----------



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm no cat expert but just a quick look on google and a look at your first pic tells me it's a Blue not to mention the slate color.

Dang nice catch!!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

toad said:


> Not trying to piss anyone off believe what you want. The Blues were first Introduced to Hoover Oct. 21.2011. The largest to date that I have heard of is 25" The picture isn't good enough to count the rays, could be 28,29 or 30. Could only be one ray difference between a channel and blue. But the second picture shows the anal fin is rounded not straight. Color has a light greenish tint also, a blue would have a silver look. Again not to upset anyone but that is a very impressive Channel and a fish to be proud of.


Fred, this is a Blue! If you read the summary of the Catfish Summit, you'll note that the brood stock that is now available at hatchery came from the original stocking and they are now 20-lb.+, I C&R a 29" last year and Allen C&R a 30" last year. We're looking for true F.O. Blues to come from Hoover this year.

Long Barbels


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Awesome Blue joe. I was pissed I could not go. I am headed to the race tomorrow in Indy. Next weekend is a Musky tourny. Might try a day trip


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

jims word is gold standard....


----------



## camaroman (May 17, 2009)

Thanks guys! Earthworms, here is a pic of one of Joes Blues.


----------



## toad (Apr 6, 2004)

I guess I stand corrected,


----------



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

toad said:


> I guess I stand corrected,


Fred, don't feel bad. It's been so long since you've been fishing it would be understandable if you didn't know difference between a fish and a saxophone. Old timer, when are you bringing your boat up?

Long Barbels


----------



## hatfield75 (Jun 6, 2009)

toad said:


> I guess I stand corrected,


Let's go out sometime and put a few of these bad boys in the boat.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

toad said:


> Not trying to piss anyone off believe what you want. The Blues were first Introduced to Hoover Oct. 21.2011. The largest to date that I have heard of is 25" The picture isn't good enough to count the rays, could be 28,29 or 30. Could only be one ray difference between a channel and blue. But the second picture shows the anal fin is rounded not straight. Color has a light greenish tint also, a blue would have a silver look. Again not to upset anyone but that is a very impressive Channel and a fish to be proud of.


You really cant tell thats a blue?


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

That's an impressive blue cat! To me the blue cat is the king of cats!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

hatfield75 said:


> Let's go out sometime and put a few of these bad boys in the boat.


I wanna come!! I remember toads posts back in the day. Lots to be learned from a fishing trip with him,im sure...
Longbarbels thanks for the info,its amazing how fast theyve grown! An they have seamed to taken well


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Hoover is turning into an even more amazing catfish lake with the introduction of the blues. Already an incredible fishery for channels and the occasional flatheads. It will be interesting to see what happens in the next 5 yrs with it.


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

What a cute little fish


----------



## camaroman (May 17, 2009)

I can't wait until the blues get even bigger in a few years!! USMC-BUCKEYE
the blue was actually caught on cut Smallmouth.


----------



## camaroman (May 17, 2009)

That is a joke... I would never harm a Smallmouth bass.


----------



## jwfish (Jan 28, 2005)

Yep its a blue man those things are getting big quick.Once they start getting that big and eating all those gizzard shad they will grow even faster.Nice fish


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Looking forward to seeing those monsters in the Scioto here in the next 3-5 years. Mark my word, they will get down there, and they will get BIG.

Hats off to the DNR. Absolutely can't say enough good things about them. Angling in Central Ohio is literally being taken to the next level.

By the way, I would have called channel immediately too, just based on how big it was. I didn't think Blues grew that fast 

Great fish, Great Report.


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

Great looking fish!

At least now I have an excuse for all the crappie I haven't caught this year. That monster ate them all.

Congrats!


----------

